# Kohler Whirlpool not turning off



## playintennis5274 (Sep 27, 2005)

*re: whirlpool not turning off*

*Your problem is 1 of three things...1st (and most likely) is either a defective bell or static switch, or it's supply tube. when you press the ON buttton you send a small burst of air through a plastic tube to the control unit where there is little switch that has a diaphram w/ 2 contacts that touch from the burst of air. This keeps all electrical away from you. anyways if the tubing cracks or the diaphram ruptures or contacts become corroded your unit will not function properly. last possible cause could be the contactor is sticking and needs replacing*


----------



## tnt2006 (Dec 2, 2005)

This is really out of my knowledge, but thank you so much for replying. I'm glad I'm still in the 1 year warranty.


----------



## dnw150 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the oposite problem. Just had a bath refinished and decided to keep the Kohler Whirlpool. Unfortunately after it was completed and we filled the tub it no longer turns on. Checked the outlet that it is connect too and it appears to be working. Wondering if it could be the switch. Any idea how to test this air switch?


----------



## joatmon420 (Jun 9, 2009)

*i have the same problem*

I have the same problem too, join the club. It is not as bad as it sounds. what actually happens is that the bubbles from the bath get in the airt tube and prevent the air burst getting to the diaphram. I have a GFC outlet in the bathroom and if it happens I just flip that and blow out the on / off switch and then reset the GFC outlet and it is back to normal. Bubbles......its always the bubbles.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

joatmon420 said:


> I have the same problem too, join the club. It is not as bad as it sounds. what actually happens is that the bubbles from the bath get in the airt tube and prevent the air burst getting to the diaphram. I have a GFC outlet in the bathroom and if it happens I just flip that and blow out the on / off switch and then reset the GFC outlet and it is back to normal. Bubbles......its always the bubbles.


If the previous posters haven't fixed it by now, they ain't gettin' it fixed:laughing:


----------



## Randy Tate (Aug 30, 2014)

*plumber*



joatmon420 said:


> I have the same problem too, join the club. It is not as bad as it sounds. what actually happens is that the bubbles from the bath get in the airt tube and prevent the air burst getting to the diaphram. I have a GFC outlet in the bathroom and if it happens I just flip that and blow out the on / off switch and then reset the GFC outlet and it is back to normal. Bubbles......its always the bubbles.


I have a customer with this problem, but theirs has an low voltage switch, it is a very small circuit board with telephone wire going to motor.


----------

